# Show us your GREEN watches!



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Most of us have more watches with black, blue, silver, white dials. How about green for a change?

Here's my trusty Seiko Alpinist.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

I might have one.










Or two?










More you say?










Wtf!










Someone stop the madness!










I think I have a couple more lying around. A Zodiac comes to mind.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very impressive Sgt. Major!


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Sergeant Major said:


> I might have one.
> 
> View attachment 15831608
> 
> ...


Wow. The watches are certainly greener on your side.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15836324
> View attachment 15836325
> 
> View attachment 15836327
> ...


You and Sgt Major neck to neck with your green watch collection and that Certina looks intriguing.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Love the LE green on my CB0120, but it doesn't get much wrist time. I should probably let it go to another green fan.



















And of course the green PMD56-2951 is classic, though I no longer own it.


----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Jas26 said:


> View attachment 15887093


Forgot that this dial exists. Looks great on that strap.


----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> Forgot that this dial exists. Looks great on that strap.


Thanks! I'm almost embarrassed to admit that I picked the strap up from Ali X recently for about $3.40 as an add-on to another order. ?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Jas26 said:


> Thanks! I'm almost embarrassed to admit that I picked the strap up from Ali X recently for about $3.40 as an add-on to another order. ?


Looks durable though hard to believe they're that cheap.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Changing it up with a leather strap for once.


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## djwoblely (Nov 15, 2011)

_







_








Team green seiko


----------



## bhoffman28 (Jul 6, 2021)

djwoblely said:


> View attachment 15989545
> _
> View attachment 15989547
> _
> ...


These are sweet!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Not mine but saw this an at AD yesterday.

Absolutely mesmerizing


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

jkpa said:


> Not mine but saw this an at AD yesterday.
> 
> Absolutely mesmerizing
> 
> View attachment 15991972


Are those vintage or reissues? That green is attractive.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Saswatch said:


> Are those vintage or reissues? That green is attractive.


brand new so re-issues.


----------



## djwoblely (Nov 15, 2011)

bhoffman28 said:


> These are sweet!


Thanks!!


----------



## Lars M (Jul 12, 2021)

This is my green watch. (Seiko SPB153J1 - "Captain Willard")


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Lars M said:


> This is my green watch. (Seiko SPB153J1 - "Captain Willard")
> View attachment 15995409


Just timeless design.


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

nseries73 said:


> View attachment 16057705


The sharp contrast of the black bezel to the case and the multi textured green dial 👍🏼👍🏼

BTW just realized these new SPB127,129,131 had rotating bezels.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Seiko SPB155 and SPB169


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

TravisMorgan said:


> Seiko SPB155 and SPB169


The SPB155 is the true successor to the SARB017. Not a fan of textured dials but works well on this AND the underside AR coating!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Seiko


Saswatch said:


> The SPB155 is the true successor to the SARB017. Not a fan of textured dials but works well on this AND the underside AR coating!


I hated the compass bezel...when these came out I said thank God...plus my favorite colour is green...I like the matte dials on a Field watch too...and love the size...I purchased my son the blue version too...the blue lume is fantastic too


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16179089


I forget that Poljot has German made watches. This one’s a stunner!


----------



## Chrispy1 (May 16, 2011)

Sergeant Major said:


> I might have one.
> 
> View attachment 15831608
> 
> ...


🙂 Nice shots. I'm really into green and red as of late.


----------



## Chrispy1 (May 16, 2011)

jkpa said:


> Not mine but saw this an at AD yesterday.
> 
> Absolutely mesmerizing
> 
> View attachment 15991972


The Rado is lovely 😍


----------



## nickant44 (May 15, 2013)

A Russian Hulk


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Who doesn't love a green dial 😍


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

WatchObsession said:


> Who doesn't love a green dial 😍
> View attachment 16198616
> View attachment 16198620


Tudor nailed it with that olive green color scheme.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

OogieBoogie said:


> View attachment 16200805


Don’t know if I’ve seen this one before. Looks stunning.


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Lawrence648 said:


> View attachment 16204884


First time seeing a Khaki Automatic in green. Wow.


----------



## atcq (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

Not completely green


----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Green Lord Matic


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

Saswatch said:


> Most of us have more watches with black, blue, silver, white dials. How about green for a change?
> 
> Here's my trusty Seiko Alpinist.
> View attachment 15830243


Beautiful shade of green. Congrats.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

arolex said:


> Beautiful shade of green. Congrats.


Thanks. Looks like a giant emerald on the wrist according to coworkers.


----------



## vivolrm (12 mo ago)

Vostok Neptune


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Just got this one an hour ago...put it on a Hadley Roma...


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

TravisMorgan said:


> Just got this one an hour ago...put it on a Hadley Roma...
> View attachment 16518851
> View attachment 16518852
> View attachment 16518853
> ...


Strong vintage vibes. Also reminds me of the SNSX 7s26 based Seiko 5s.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> Strong vintage vibes. Also reminds me of the SNSX 7s26 based Seiko 5s.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

39mm, 10mm thick, 50 meters..


----------



## Malkito (10 mo ago)

if you love green dial, you should have a look to this brand. This is frenchmade timepieces with stunning finish !Since 2012 they are making green dials because this is the favorite color of the ceo and creator of the brand !

They are making sunray, brushed, lacquered green dials (and others colors too hopefully) 



https://www.march-lab.com/fr/20-montres


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Malkito said:


> if you love green dial, you should have a look to this brand. This is frenchmade timepieces with stunning finish !Since 2012 they are making green dials because this is the favorite color of the ceo and creator of the brand !
> 
> They are making sunray, brushed, lacquered green dials (and others colors too hopefully)
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing and wow funky retro!

I’m really feeling their dive watches.


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, I'm in love with these beautiful green dials.
Let me post a couple of my own designs...Let me know what you think.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

SonerBySweden said:


> Hi guys, I'm in love with these beautiful green dials.
> Let me post a couple of my own designs...Let me know what you think.
> View attachment 16555970
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. Love that green on your watches and the overall design - the rectangular case. I do have an odd requirement for a minute markers on watches. Do you have pictures from other angles and how is the lume?


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Saswatch said:


> Thanks for posting. Love that green on your watches and the overall design - the rectangular case. I do have an odd requirement for a minute markers on watches. Do you have pictures from other angles and how is the lume?


Sure!

The lume is the best: Swiss C3 Superluminova 👊
During April you can get it for 265$!!!


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here you go!


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

vmgotit said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 16556742


Beautiful lighting


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)




----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

My Aunt surprised me with her green DJ. She mostly has Omegas.


----------

